# Zenith R49W36 repair question



## ROlson7 (Nov 30, 2009)

HI, I have a Zenith R49W36 tv and the picture got all fuzzy about a week ago. Lines going across the top and bottom while the middle has no lines but is still fuzzy. Does anyone have any idea of what it might be? I want to try and fix it myself before I have to pay someone to come out and do it. Thanks a lot, if you need any further info on it I will give you everything I can about it.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Before reaching for the wallet you need to check the source of the signal. Are you on cable?? I almost started looking into new TVs the other night when I noticed a "floater" (thin line of distortion) that took 10 secs to go from the bottom of the screen to the top. It turned out to be a problem with my cable provider and is now gone. If you are on cable ask your neighbors if they also have reception problems.


----------



## ROlson7 (Nov 30, 2009)

SABL, thanks for your reply. I have digital HD cable in 4 rooms of my house. This is the only one that is messing up, it is definitely the TV. I have tried to play a dvd on it as well as a test and the tv is what is messed up. Thanks


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi ROLson7:wave:

That makes things much clearerray: I was just trying to get a little more info and you have left no doubts about the TV needing repair. There is one remote posibility that the feed to the TV may be faulty. Have you tried any other TV on that feed?? It is a slim chance that the splitter or any connection on that single line may be at fault.

There are some good techs here but I am not one of them.... I haven't made any repairs on a TV for over 25 yrs. At least some of the preliminaries are out of the way and questions have been answered. 

While you are waiting for advice take a look around TSF and make yourself at home.:grin:


----------

